# Assistance Dog Appreciation Day



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

January 11, 2012 ~ Assistance Dog Appreciation Day

A joint venture between the Assistance Dog Advocacy Project (ADAP) and Service Dog Central. This event is for Assistance (Guide, Hearing, Service) Dogs only, past, current and in-training. 

One of our activities is having an event page on Facebook. If you would like to participate and post a picture and/or info about your dog please join us.
Assistance Dog Appreciation Day | Facebook

Later today our ADAP Hall of Fame ~ 2011's 10 Most Memorable Assistance Dogs will be announced (nominations are closed). Winners will be receiving a certificate and a box of homemade special treats. 

We hope to make this an annual event and plan on next year being larger then this first one.


----------

